# I am planning to buy a second hand SAMSUNG : NP550P5C-S02IN is it worth



## beastboy (May 16, 2013)

I am planning to buy a second hand SAMSUNG : NP550P5C-S02IN is it worth with 4 Months warranty left please guide , i am going it to buy for around 30K . i have heard a lot of good reviews about the laptop but since i cant pay that much amount for the brand new lapy i am going for a second hand with four months of warranty and the warranty will expire in August . so please tell is it worth spending the amount around 30K to buy this or not please reply asap ........
the configuration will be for the i7 - 3610QM model


----------



## omega44-xt (May 16, 2013)

For 30k, a definite yes.....but check the condition of laptop before buying. Don't forget the bill for warranty while buying


----------



## beastboy (May 25, 2013)

only one review till now can i expect more from here , anyhow the guy has increased the price to about 5K more , so what shall i do


----------



## pratyush997 (May 25, 2013)

If you are getting it for gaming, You gonna have really bad time


----------



## beastboy (May 25, 2013)

pratyush997 said:


> If you are getting it for gaming, You gonna have really bad time



Please tell the reason for this feedback as wherever i had read reviews about this lap everyone is telling that the product is good for gaming too though i am not gonna use it for that hard core gaming , i just need to run some heavy softwares like matlab and labview etc. with some high quality movies


----------



## n3rd (May 25, 2013)

For 35K is still decent IMO - given that everything is working fine as it were and not defective. if you're looking for a second hand laptop, you've got a decent deal there I'd say.



beastboy said:


> Please tell the reason for this feedback as wherever i had read reviews about this lap everyone is telling that the product is good for gaming too though i am not gonna use it for that hard core gaming , i just need to run some heavy softwares like matlab and labview etc. with some high quality movies



It should handle moderate gaming just fine and obviously all of those softwares.


----------



## beastboy (May 25, 2013)

n3rd said:


> For 35K is still decent IMO - given that everything is working fine as it were and not defective. if you're looking for a second hand laptop, you've got a decent deal there I'd say.
> 
> 
> 
> It should handle moderate gaming just fine and obviously all of those softwares.



i have heard that the GT650 is on par with the AMD7730 that is coming with the DELL Inspirton 15R SE , and many times on different forums that it is much better compared to it , then will GT650 handle moderate gaming only or heavy duty games also ,compared to AMD7730


----------



## beastboy (Jun 7, 2013)

beastboy said:


> i have heard that the GT650 is on par with the AMD7730 that is coming with the DELL Inspirton 15R SE , and many times on different forums that it is much better compared to it , then will GT650 handle moderate gaming only or heavy duty games also ,compared to AMD7730



Will some experts give their valuable opinions on this purchase........, i am eagerly waiting for some suggestions that will really help me out and solve all my queries and questions.


----------



## pratyush997 (Jun 7, 2013)

beastboy said:


> Please tell the reason for this feedback as wherever i had read reviews about this lap everyone is telling that the product is good for gaming too though i am not gonna use it for that hard core gaming , i just need to run some heavy softwares like matlab and labview etc. with some high quality movies


I own S02 and nothing heats up more than this beast. Even idle temps goes to ~60C


----------



## beastboy (Jun 7, 2013)

pratyush997 said:


> I own S02 and nothing heats up more than this beast. Even idle temps goes to ~60C



but i have read reviews on other sites also and they are telling that , there is no such heating problem with this , so what you suggest should i go ahead with this or not.


----------



## omega44-xt (Jun 7, 2013)

S02IN still heats up a lot but no throttling issues now(after BIOS update)

For 35k, its still a good laptop. I'll suggest buying a cooling pad. Consider Cooler Master Notepal U stand Mini.



beastboy said:


> i have heard that the GT650 is on par with the AMD7730 that is coming with the DELL Inspirton 15R SE , and many times on different forums that it is much better compared to it , then will GT650 handle moderate gaming only or heavy duty games also ,compared to AMD7730



GT650M is better than 7730M. 
7730M ~ GT640M
7770M ~ GT650M


----------



## beastboy (Jun 8, 2013)

anupam_pb said:


> S02IN still heats up a lot but no throttling issues now(after BIOS update)
> 
> For 35k, its still a good laptop. I'll suggest buying a cooling pad. Consider Cooler Master Notepal U stand Mini.
> 
> ...



Where and how i can get the BIOS Updated for this , 
i have read certain reviews about the graphics card you have mentioned ,
 Mobile Graphics Cards - Benchmark List - NotebookCheck.net Tech

According to them GT 650 Falls in High End GPU Range while 7770 still falls in the Mid Range GPU , and is better even then AMD 8770 , 8730 too , i have selected the models and at the end of the page restricted the comparisons to those models only .

And can you please tell what could be the reason for its heating up , is it because it is clocked at a higher frequency compared to 3612QM and 3632QM or something else ,

When these heating issues comes up during heavy gamePlay only or during normal Lappy operation , if i am going to use simulation softwares like Matlab and Labview.



anupam_pb said:


> S02IN still heats up a lot but no throttling issues now(after BIOS update)
> 
> For 35k, its still a good laptop. I'll suggest buying a cooling pad. Consider Cooler Master Notepal U stand Mini.
> 
> ...



And for how much you have brought you Lenovo and from where........can you please tell.


----------



## pratyush997 (Jun 8, 2013)

beastboy said:


> but i have read reviews on other sites also and they are telling that , there is no such heating problem with this , so what you suggest should i go ahead with this or not.


Almost all S02 have this issue. I have seen many folks.


----------



## omega44-xt (Jun 8, 2013)

beastboy said:


> Where and how i can get the BIOS Updated for this ,
> i have read certain reviews about the graphics card you have mentioned ,
> Mobile Graphics Cards - Benchmark List - NotebookCheck.net Tech
> 
> ...



I bought my laptop for 64.5k in Jan end from Flipkart.

Reason was Samsung bad software optimisation as they corrected it with BIOS update(Google it on "How To do it"). 
3612QM & 3632QM have lower TDP than 3610M & 3630M......so lower heat n power consumption.
Normal user mostly use most performance from their laptop while gaming, so they faced it while gaming. It will happen when there is 80%+ load on both CPU n GPU (mostly GPU)


----------



## Harsh Pranami (Jun 8, 2013)

Thats a decent deal.Go for it. 650gt is enough for gaming. My roommate owns dell 17rse with 650gt.


----------



## pratyush997 (Jun 8, 2013)

You folks got no idea how badly this **** lappy throttles. I own it and have seen many guyz suffering.


----------



## beastboy (Jun 10, 2013)

pratyush997 said:


> You folks got no idea how badly this **** lappy throttles. I own it and have seen many guyz suffering.



Bro you have i5 or i7 , in most cases i have seen throttling issues coming up in the S02IN Lappy with i5 processors , and in your lappy does this throttling issues comes up while gaming in battery mode or during normal use also.

And is cooler master X-lite will be sufficient enough to keep the heating at a bay , i am not actually into hardcore gaming so please suggest as per that requirement .



anupam_pb said:


> I bought my laptop for 64.5k in Jan end from Flipkart.
> 
> Reason was Samsung bad software optimisation as they corrected it with BIOS update(Google it on "How To do it").
> 3612QM & 3632QM have lower TDP than 3610M & 3630M......so lower heat n power consumption.
> Normal user mostly use most performance from their laptop while gaming, so they faced it while gaming. It will happen when there is 80%+ load on both CPU n GPU (mostly GPU)



Is the Higher TDP for 3610QM is because of the fact that it is clocked at a higher frequency compared to 3612 and 3632QM


----------



## pratyush997 (Jun 10, 2013)

beastboy said:


> Bro you have i5 or i7 , in most cases i have seen throttling issues coming up in the S02IN Lappy with i5 processors , and in your lappy does this throttling issues comes up while gaming in battery mode or during normal use also.


lol wut?
S02 with i5 ? ROCL


----------



## entrana (Jun 10, 2013)

beastboy said:


> I am planning to buy a second hand SAMSUNG : NP550P5C-S02IN is it worth with 4 Months warranty left please guide , i am going it to buy for around 30K . i have heard a lot of good reviews about the laptop but since i cant pay that much amount for the brand new lapy i am going for a second hand with four months of warranty and the warranty will expire in August . so please tell is it worth spending the amount around 30K to buy this or not please reply asap ........
> the configuration will be for the i7 - 3610QM model


you should be cautious because if the guy is selling a 58k laptop for 30k, you know something is wrong. first consider this fact. the laptop itself is excellent. what you can do is buy the laptop and extend teh warranty, after testing it is in working condition first of course.



beastboy said:


> Bro you have i5 or i7 , in most cases i have seen throttling issues coming up in the S02IN Lappy with i5 processors , and in your lappy does this throttling issues comes up while gaming in battery mode or during normal use also.
> 
> And is cooler master X-lite will be sufficient enough to keep the heating at a bay , i am not actually into hardcore gaming so please suggest as per that requirement .
> 
> ...



clocks are almost the same but clock is not a definitive measure. i remember back in the good ole days we had 4ghz core 2 quads which are nowhere near current processors. point being higher tdp is because of increased performance. and higher tdp means more heat and more cooling required. so the processor is more powerful however games dont require that much cpu as gpu. not to mention low end laptops have a unified heatsink so if the processor heats up more the graphics card heats up more and hence throttling is more likely to happen.

the s02in ships with i7 not i5. the cooling effect of the cooling pad is variable. sometimes it may only decrease temps by 4-5 C hence it is hard to answer this question. you will be best off playing in a cool room such as in an air conditioned environment or in winter lol.


----------



## omega44-xt (Jun 10, 2013)

I think the guy who is selling the laptop doesn't know about the BIOS update & is still facing throttling issues .......


----------



## entrana (Jun 10, 2013)

anupam_pb said:


> I think the guy who is selling the laptop doesn't know about the BIOS update & is still facing throttling issues .......



lol if this is the only reason then you should run and buy this laptop


----------



## pratyush997 (Jun 10, 2013)

entrana said:


> lol if this is the only reason then you should run and buy this laptop


Issue can only be temp fixed by replacing MoBo.


----------



## beastboy (Jun 11, 2013)

anupam_pb said:


> I think the guy who is selling the laptop doesn't know about the BIOS update & is still facing throttling issues .......



he is a web designer and want's a bigger screen  , he's already having a Macbook and told that he want to buy a desktop , so selling this one


----------



## omega44-xt (Jun 11, 2013)

OK....


----------



## beastboy (Jun 11, 2013)

pratyush997 said:


> Issue can only be temp fixed by replacing MoBo.



as the laptop will be still under warranty and i will get it extended for another 1 Year in case if i purchase will the samsung guys replace the MotherBoard of that also and till what extent replacing MoBo solved your issues.


----------



## pratyush997 (Jun 11, 2013)

beastboy said:


> as the laptop will be still under warranty and i will get it extended for another 1 Year in case if i purchase will the samsung guys replace the MotherBoard of that also and till what extent replacing MoBo solved your issues.


Well, folks create too much issues while asking for replacement.
It's all on your luck


----------



## har (Jun 12, 2013)

Well my i5 550P doesnt throttle at all. We have 3 550P's in our hostel all i5's and none of them throttles.

My idle temp:


----------



## pratyush997 (Jun 12, 2013)

^ We are talking about S02 here. mate.


----------



## beastboy (Jun 12, 2013)

so with no hard core gaming (Though a little bit play of normal games like Counter Strike , IGI , NFS )and only for general purpose use like watching movies and running some simulation softwares like matlab and labview , i think this Laptop will not produce throttling and Heating issues , so what you guys suggest finally ............ thumbs up or down.......


----------



## powerhoney (Jun 12, 2013)

beastboy said:


> so with no hard core gaming (Though a little bit play of normal games like Counter Strike , IGI , NFS )and only for general purpose use like watching movies and running some simulation softwares like matlab and labview , i think this Laptop will not produce throttling and Heating issues , so what you guys suggest finally ............ thumbs up or down.......



Thumbs up, definitely, considering your usage pattern and budget!!!


----------



## omega44-xt (Jun 12, 2013)

You can play high end games too....like Crysis 3, Far Cry 3,....... my friend does


----------



## beastboy (Jun 13, 2013)

anupam_pb said:


> You can play high end games too....like Crysis 3, Far Cry 3,....... my friend does



Ya thanks for the Info bro , may be i will play if will get time for all those good games , but for now please suggest the purchase , shall i go ahead with it keeping in mind my usage , and which Cooling Pad you will suggest , and which one your are using.


----------



## manu07.sharma (Jun 14, 2013)

beastboy said:


> Ya thanks for the Info bro , may be i will play if will get time for all those good games , but for now please suggest the purchase , shall i go ahead with it keeping in mind my usage , and which Cooling Pad you will suggest , and which one your are using.



Who is selling is it manvinder singh , i ahev seen same ad on olx


----------

